# Caught a GA poacher this morning...



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

What should I do?  I was out listening when I heard a gobbler in an area I don't normally hear one.  I walked about a half mile to the edge of property to find neighbors trucks under a live oak.  I thought, well, could be scouting.  I looked from our side a minute, then noticed 'ol B-mobile and his girlfriend (In plain view) Well, still could be just a scouting session I suppose.  I called the guy on his cell til he answered and his lack of aswers and lies confirmed it.  He was preseason hunting.  I'm more disappointed than anything due to the fact I watch the same turkeys he's apparently been killing.  I wait til season to hunt, but have noticed the turkeys are tougher and tougher come opening day.  Thoughts?


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 6, 2012)

Call country dnr officer and have him wait in the woods and catch him.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Thought seriously about it, but it didn't feel right being as I know the guy.  Probably would have been the most effective thing to do.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd call on my brother if he was doing the same. Poachers are poachers.They take from all of us.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

You dang right he's been taking.  I have suspected it for a while and this morning's confirmation makes me sick.  Who knows how many they've taken out of there and elsewhere?


----------



## trjordan72 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's no different than stealing.  It's a crime and every hunter in your area including you is the victim.  Call on him.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Mar 6, 2012)

he was on your tract ride up to him in truck and say what the crap are you doing idiot.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

He was on a place he has permission to be.  Just out of season.  Not same place I hunt.


----------



## Kearndog (Mar 6, 2012)

Call the DNR ASAP!! Its wrong what he is doing and he is taking your birds.. Thats how I look at it.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

He may well have killed a pile before season.  Who knows?  Has anyone ever been in my position before?  I would like to hear what you did, and what happened.


----------



## hoppie (Mar 6, 2012)

Well if you know the guy and want to hold off on the law for now you could always talk to him and hope for the best. Otherwise get the DNR after his tail. I would love to hunt right now too and know I could kill birds, but I abide by the law as should everyone else.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, I told him to call me when he "got done hunting".  He said he would, but I haven't heard from him yet.  I guess if there was any doubt, which there isn't, that wraps up the fact that he was guilty.  I chewed on him pretty good then, so he may just not want to talk to me anymore.


----------



## wray912 (Mar 6, 2012)

i think its nice of you to not want to call in someone you know...but at the same time him being out there poaching shows how much respect he has for you...i would confront him about it and tell him if he wants to poach thats his business just stay off your birds (not saying its okay anywhere but at least it solves your problem) and if you catch him again ole give green jeans a ring


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

He surely does not have much respect for me or anyone in our area.  I told him that already.  Hoping to talk to him again soon.  I was and still am shocked how openly they were hunting (decoys, calling, trucks in plain view).  I'm beginning to think that it's not too uncommon in my area anymore.  Could be that nobody fears green jeans anymore.


----------



## wray912 (Mar 6, 2012)

yea with the government in the shape it is now the dnr doesnt have the money to stake out people and hardly enough to prosecute


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 6, 2012)

what county? im sure mr. green pants will c this post and contact u!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 6, 2012)

also if this guy was poaching on land beside my lease,,, i would turn him in. i have guys in my club that pay very hard earned money to turkey hunt. to me,, thats stealing from me and my buddies!!!!


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Fine if he does.  I'm in the Albany District.


----------



## Parker (Mar 6, 2012)

You're in a tough pickle because HE knows YOU know.  

How long has he been doing it, and gotten away with it?  Probably years and years.

Now......the change, if you send the warden in there, is HE knows YOU know.  

I'd collect information on him now, and turn him in next year when he's out there doing it.  And I wouldn't say another word of it til then.  

Parker


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

What's the issue about calling DNR? Gonna let the bad guy get away with this? Call, call and call.  He's the one that chose to break the law and take from his fellow hunters, don't let him get away with it.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a tough call .Make him take you with him [jk]He knows he is caught might lay low for awhile.If you catch him again call law.Does he own the tract if not call the owner.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

He just rents it.  He is not the owner.  It's between my hunting place and some family land in a narrow strip, so he's apt to not only drain the resources preseason, but go across property lines also.  I listen and scout more than the average person.  This makes the second time I've seen them in there.  The first time I gave them the benefit of the doubt, even though they were calling.  That was 3 seasons ago.  I've heard them say they enjoy trying with a bow, so who knows.


----------



## SGaither (Mar 6, 2012)

Since you know about it but decide not to call the law you are aiding and abetting a criminal. Just as guilty as the poacher the way I see it.


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

SGaither said:


> Since you know about it but decide not to call the law you are aiding and abetting a criminal. Just as guilty as the poacher the way I see it.



Right on!!!!!!


----------



## 4thecross (Mar 6, 2012)

Just call the DNR. They will handle the situation. They will go to him and talk and ask questions. They are some pretty smart fellows and can figure out things. In season, out of season. Hunting illegaly is still wrong. If you don't do something about it now you will have to do something about it later and it won't be any easier.


----------



## hoppie (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> He just rents it.  He is not the owner.  It's between my hunting place and some family land in a narrow strip, so he's apt to not only drain the resources preseason, but go across property lines also.  I listen and scout more than the average person.  This makes the second time I've seen them in there.  The first time I gave them the benefit of the doubt, even though they were calling.  That was 3 seasons ago.  I've heard them say they enjoy trying with a bow, so who knows.



Just put his name and number on here and we will all give him a call.


----------



## 4thecross (Mar 6, 2012)

The DNR has a turn in poachers hot line. Use it.


----------



## jatkin99 (Mar 6, 2012)

If you know he's poaching and say nothing, that's makes you an accessary after the fact.  He knows you know, so if you catch him again you should call it in.  Hopefully, being busted by you will be enough for him to realize that it's NOT okay!  
If not, he will get what's coming, a small fine.  That's less than he deserves!


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

SGaither said:


> Since you know about it but decide not to call the law you are aiding and abetting a criminal. Just as guilty as the poacher the way I see it.



Maybe, but I'm not a LEO and don't go walking on their place, and I didn't walk into the blind with them and snap photos of their setup.  I could have called it in, that's true, but aiding and abetting?  doubtful.  

Have you ever had someone pass you going over the speedlimit?  Did you call it in?  Are you perfect?


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm more than irritated about the whole thing.  I'm just not the DNR calling kind of guy if I can stop it in another way first.  If I can't, I will do what I have to. 

I would rather have uneducated turkeys to hunt on opening day than be Mr. Niceguy, but I'm interested in what everyone would have done.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 6, 2012)

If your not going to be part of the solution then you are part of the problem ....


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> I'm more than irritated about the whole thing.  I'm just not the DNR calling kind of guy if I can stop it in another way first.  If I can't, I will do what I have to.
> I would rather have uneducated turkeys to hunt on opening day than be Mr. Niceguy, but I'm interested in what everyone would have done.  Thanks for the replies.



If indeed he was hunting prior to the season, it probably isn't his first time or his last. You confronting him won't make him stop. DNR may not make him stop poaching either but the phone call is the way to go. They'll do the needed investigation. Do the right thing, don't be scared!!


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Y'all may be right.  Not saying it's the way to be, I'm just not crazy about calling any kind of law on someone when it comes to game violations.  I'm not scared.   I'm just not sure what the right thing is.  He probably sees it as he'll get his and get out of the way.  I see it as being cheated.  Apparently most people here would have gotten him in legal trouble right off the bat.  If I had never, ever, broken any laws, I would feel justified in calling.  I'm not an outlaw by any stretch, just not perfect either.  DNR calling is not off the table completely yet.


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't get it.  He's stealing from you.  

Wouldn't you call it in if you found him in your garage one night?


----------



## hawglips (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> Thought seriously about it, but it didn't feel right being as I know the guy.  Probably would have been the most effective thing to do.



Buddy or not, you should have called the game warden.  It's not just you its hurting.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 6, 2012)

The poacher has not a care in the world for you, or the resource (turkey).  He ain't got anything on his mind except his selfish greed.   Look what this has done to you.  I can tell from your postings its tearing you up.  If you want your mind clear again you only have one option.  Otherwise live with your pent up grief but don't bother crying about it aloud.  Because noone else wants to hear the whining if you ain't gonna try to solve the problem.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

He's not a buddy.  Just someone I have to deal with occasionally in my line of work.  Have had other hunting related run-ins with him through the years.  

As far as what I'd do if I caught ANYONE in my garage stealing? There may be bloodshed.  Again, I didn't and don't have the right to jump the fence, confront them where they are set up, and fully investigate.  I may or may not have done the right thing when I didn't call in at that point.  In my garage however, I do have full authority to confront.  I still may call it in.  Thanks for the reasonable comments.

I only fully knew it was surely a HUNT, when I spoke to him on the phone.  The nonanwers and fumbled lies told it all.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

You're probably right Gaswamp.


----------



## keith ingram (Mar 6, 2012)

Man turn him in, i would turn my own son in if he was hunting illegal, espeacially turkey.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

keith ingram said:


> Man turn him in, i would turn my own son in if he was hunting illegal, espeacially turkey.



Haha, you're hard core Keith!  May be what happens in the end.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> You're probably right Gaswamp.



sorry bud Im a tough love kinda guy just ask my kids.  It ain't never easy taking on situations like your in, but its better than letting it build up.


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> He's not a buddy.  Just someone I have to deal with occasionally in my line of work.  Have had other hunting related run-ins with him through the years.
> 
> As far as what I'd do if I caught ANYONE in my garage stealing? There may be bloodshed.  Again, I didn't and don't have the right to jump the fence, confront them where they are set up, and fully investigate.  I may or may not have done the right thing when I didn't call in at that point.  In my garage however, I do have full authority to confront.  I still may call it in.  Thanks for the reasonable comments.
> 
> I only fully knew it was surely a HUNT, when I spoke to him on the phone.  The nonanwers and fumbled lies told it all.



You don't have to. Simply turn him in and they'll handle the rest.


----------



## Sweet talker (Mar 6, 2012)

Its hard to turn in your friends but sometimes you have to, I ended up turning in my best friend this year during deer season. One of the toughest things and he dont talk to me anymore but the wildlife and the law are more of a concern than that one friend. After all if he was truly a friend then he wouldnt have done it in the first place on my property cause he knew the actions that would take place.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> You're probably right Gaswamp.



No. He's definitely right.

Not only is that poacher stealing the resource, he is stealing the good name of the rest of us who follow the law.

He is an outcast. Turn him in. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Mar 6, 2012)

DNR won't do anything but waste your time!! I had a neighbor red handed with a dead deer out of season and they didn't do anything!!!!


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Resica said:


> You don't have to. Simply turn him in and they'll handle the rest.



What's left of the DNR may come.  I occasionally have to call on them for work in areas other than wildlife.  They give you the guilt trip if they aren't able to make a case that will get them an ata boy.  I've got where I hate to call them.  You may well get the "we don't have enough man power or fuel allotment" thing unless it's rock solid.  I think this case is, just probably wouldn't have resulted in an arrest once GW got here.  They'd have been long gone.  I don't think the outlaws are scared around here anymore.  Never hear of an arrest unless it's the occasional dove shoot hustle or even more rarely a night hunting sting.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

For the record.....He's NOT my friend.  I don't even like him.  Just have been trying to have a working relationship with him.  I see now, I can not and will not.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 6, 2012)

1-800-241-4113 or *DNR (AT&T)

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/enforcement/turn-in-poachers


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> What's left of the DNR may come.  I occasionally have to call on them for work in areas other than wildlife.  They give you the guilt trip if they aren't able to make a case that will get them an ata boy.  I've got where I hate to call them.  You may well get the "we don't have enough man power or fuel allotment" thing unless it's rock solid.  I think this case is, just probably wouldn't have resulted in an arrest once GW got here.  They'd have been long gone.  I don't think the outlaws are scared around here anymore.  Never hear of an arrest unless it's the occasional dove shoot hustle or even more rarely a night hunting sting.



You asked what you should do and we gave our suggestions. You'll never know if DNR will do something or not unless you call, but since you don't want to report it, don't.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not ignoring those of you who say call in.  That may be what I do.  I also liked the idea of calling the landowner.  I plan to do that.  It has apparently already hit the local farmer hangout and everyone around here knows.  I'm hoping the shame of it keeps them indoors since it's going around big time.  He won't answer my calls so I haven't been able to tell him exaclty how I feel about him and how the future MUST go.  I guess he's ashamed.


----------



## LONGTOM (Mar 6, 2012)

If this guy breaks into your house are you going to let him go because you know him?


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

LONGTOM said:


> If this guy breaks into your house are you going to let him go because you know him?



No.  I'd shoot him in the face.  I'll give equal treatment for all who might attempt that.  Again, that would be an issue I would deal with and have authority to deal with at the time. 

What I'm looking for is options.  I've been given a few.  Calling DNR is not off the table.  Thanks.


----------



## savage (Mar 6, 2012)

*poacher*

I think that if he will hunt out of season, then he will cross over on to your land when he thinks you are not there.  It's not too late to call.  Contrary to one persons opinion, the DNR will check it out......but it is your call.  I would want to know if it was in my area.


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't pass the buck, Buckpasser!!


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Mar 6, 2012)

You owe it to yourself and the others hunting around you to turn this poaching bum in! I cannot tolerate people who call themselves sportsmen and the do this kind of stuff. Thief comes closer to being an accurate title for them.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> You dang right he's been taking.  I have suspected it for a while and this morning's confirmation makes me sick.  Who knows how many they've taken out of there and elsewhere?



You deserve to be poached
You caught the guy red handed and did not turn him in
What do you want us to do? Should we turn him in for you?


----------



## Ronbow (Mar 6, 2012)

*You are as bad as him In my eyes for letin it go on and doing nothing says Ronbow*


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Ronbow said:


> *You are as bad as him In my eyes for letin it go on and doing nothing says Ronbow*



I'm glad your eyes don't count for much.  If I had called DNR right then, they would have been gone before they got there, so what's lost?  Again, I may call it in.  I would rather they know I know, get mad, ashamed or whatever and not do it again than  be sneaky, call DNR, lose gobblers while the undermanned agency "investigates" the situation.  Possibly never catching them as they have multiple places to hunt.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You deserve to be poached
> You caught the guy red handed and did not turn him in
> What do you want us to do? Should we turn him in for you?



No.  If you wish to give a constructive idea or repeat one that someone has already given, do that.  If you don't just remain silent, thanks.

I did catch him redhanded as much as one can from their side of the fence.  Didn't trespass or make a citizens arrest though.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Resica said:


> Don't pass the buck, Buckpasser!!



OK.  I won't!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 6, 2012)

Dale Earnhardt caught a poacher on his property. Earnhardt broke his hand punching the scumbag in the jaw. The poacher never came back and DNR was never disturbed.
Dale was a man and knew what to do, he didn't need to get on the Internet and ask strangers what he should have done.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Dale Earnhardt caught a poacher on his property. Earnhardt broke his hand punching the scumbag in the jaw. The poacher never came back and DNR was never disturbed.
> Dale was a man and knew what to do, he didn't need to get on the Internet and ask strangers what he should have done.



Hahahaha,  Dale's no longer with us partly due to his personality.  Are you really suggesting crossing a property line and punching the neighbor who's breaking a game law is the "manly" thing to do?  You're getting closer to constructive, try again.


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> OK.  I won't!



Sounds like you will.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2012)

Resica said:


> Sounds like you will.



No.  I won't.  There is a plan in action as we "speak".  Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.  I think I have calmed down now and know what is the best course.  I have found it useful to not act in the heat of the moment, or at least not go with the nuclear option at that time.  You can't take it back if you at a later date feel it was too much.  I hoped this forum would be a good place to help me collect my thoughts, and it was, for the most part.  Thanks for the encouragement and suggestions.


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2012)

Either way, good luck.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 6, 2012)

Do whatever you feel like you should. We've dealt with poachers on our private properties several times, even catching both of them on camera. Both were teenagers and dealt with through their parents and not the fwc. Of course they stopped once their dad's tanned their hides- small town folks know everyone so involving the law at first wasn't worth getting the kids a felony trespass record unless they continued it. I know it's not exactly the same situation but similar.


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't blame you for not calling in though...not because you shouldn't, but in my experience they won't even call you back.  I would still do it though.


----------



## wareagle2 (Mar 6, 2012)

*??*



SGaither said:


> Since you know about it but decide not to call the law you are aiding and abetting a criminal. Just as guilty as the poacher the way I see it.



really?? definatly not the same thing. he is in a tough position and i would do the same thing before i turned him into the law? i would talk to him and warn him and if i caught him again i would turn him in? if he's a friend of yours then thats a hard choice. thats an expensive ticket and money doesn't grow on trees so if you can resolve the problem without bringing the law into it then by all means do that but if it can't be resolved then bring in the warden. man i know for a fact if i caught a buddy of mine doing that he would much rather have me yell at him than pay a fine and i would much rather do that. dang and sayin the man is the same as the poacher?? wow haha your a piece of work man
he is not the same just trying to resolve it first which is the right move.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 7, 2012)

So far 29 different users have given their opinions here. Of the 29, i counted 28 who said for you to call the DNR(or whup his ---, which i count as calling the DNR), hopefully you made the right decision.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd call. I have a decent place to bowhunt in Cobb county right now... if it wasn't for a poacher coming across the river. I haven't seen him, but 2-3 others have, and I've been in a stand and heard 3 gunshots near me (and this is in Archery only Cobb county, as I said) but none of the others are willing to call on him.  If I catch him, I'm calling.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 7, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> Caught a GA poacher this morning  What should I do?  I was out listening when I heard a gobbler in an area I don't normally hear one.  I walked about a half mile to the edge of property to find neighbors trucks under a live oak.  I thought, well, could be scouting.  I looked from our side a minute, then noticed 'ol B-mobile and his girlfriend (In plain view) Well, still could be just a scouting session I suppose.  I called the guy on his cell til he answered and his lack of aswers and lies confirmed it.  He was preseason hunting.  I'm more disappointed than anything due to the fact I watch the same turkeys he's apparently been killing.  I wait til season to hunt, but have noticed the turkeys are tougher and tougher come opening day.  Thoughts?



You did not catch one.  You saw one.  Unless you called DNR and he was issued a citation, you didn't catch anything.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> You did not catch one.  You saw one.  Unless you called DNR and he was issued a citation, you didn't catch anything.



That's true.  As I said, I did as much "catching" as I could from my side of the fence.  After seeing the trucks hidden, seeing the decoys, listening to the lies on the phone, and then hearing the fumbling on the line after the accustation, My investigation was complete.  

Again.  They would have most likely been gone before "the man" arrived.  Just trust there is a plan in action.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Goodluck hope you stop him before he shoots them all.I'm sure you are patrolling your tract even more now.Just let them know your around.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 7, 2012)

I call the 1-800 DNR number when I made a mistake and killed a broken horn spike in Harris County which is a QDMA county (4 points to a side for a buck).  Would have called on anyone else in club so it was only right I face up to what I did.  Do what you want but the right thing is to turn in a poacher.


----------



## SGaither (Mar 7, 2012)

wareagle2 said:


> wow haha your a piece of work man



Thanks man, you're not so bad yourself.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> I call the 1-800 DNR number when I made a mistake and killed a broken horn spike in Harris County which is a QDMA county (4 points to a side for a buck).  Would have called on anyone else in club so it was only right I face up to what I did.  Do what you want but the right thing is to turn in a poacher.



Did they issue you a citation?


----------



## gsuga (Mar 7, 2012)

Just do it!!! There has been many comments on this post...Way too many not to do something and quit eternally trying to make a decision...Get him!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2012)

Call the landowner...


----------



## ScottA (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem. Grow a pair and report him to DNR.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

Can y'all read?   

There is a plan in action.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 7, 2012)

You say this:


buckpasser said:


> I'm just not sure what the right thing is.



Then you say this:


buckpasser said:


> I see it as being cheated.    If I had never, ever, broken any laws, I would feel justified in calling.



Make up your mind.


Good turkey hunting spots are not always easy to find, I would call the law in a heart beat.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> You say this:
> 
> 
> Then you say this:
> ...



I don't see how my statements contradict one another.  He is in the wrong.  I have broken laws before.  I didn't want to call it in right then.  My mind is made up.

THERE IS A PLAN IN ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scandmx5 (Mar 7, 2012)

yawn


----------



## hoppie (Mar 7, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> I don't see how my statements contradict one another.  He is in the wrong.  I have broken laws before.  I didn't want to call it in right then.  My mind is made up.
> 
> THERE IS A PLAN IN ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Most people do not read the whole thread just simply respond to the first couple posts. It is an interesting situation trying to figure out what exactly to do to make sure it does not happen again. The biggest thing is you are doing something by putting a plan in action. 

Remember this guy is not the poacher. Lay off of him a little bit. I agree call the law no matter what your plan of action is just to make them aware of the situation. I am sure they could use something to do in this offseason of sorts.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 7, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> THERE IS A PLAN IN ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So what you are saying is, you are still undecided............


----------



## saltysenior (Mar 7, 2012)

are you sure he has a gun with him ??? I used to set up and call before the season on land that could not be hunted....great time with only a camera ...


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> are you sure he has a gun with him ??? I used to set up and call before the season on land that could not be hunted....great time with only a camera ...



As I said, I am sure after grilling him on the phone that he was definetly hunting before season.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

BrotherBadger said:


> So what you are saying is, you are still undecided............



Haha, yeah.  Does anyone read a whole thread anymore?


----------



## gspowner (Mar 7, 2012)

Call the landowner, you can find his name in any tax appraiser map. Let him know that his paying leasee is hunting illegally, and that you are going to have to do something about it. If it was my land he would get his money refunded and not be on that piece of property.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Mar 7, 2012)

SGaither said:


> Since you know about it but decide not to call the law you are aiding and abetting a criminal. Just as guilty as the poacher the way I see it.



how you figure??? just because the guy dont wanna turn in somebody he has known for years and has a friendship with???? sounds like you have no heart at all... and truth be known you break the law just as much as the next guy... just as guilty as the poacher ha


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2012)

gspowner said:


> Call the landowner, you can find his name in any tax appraiser map. Let him know that his paying leasee is hunting illegally, and that you are going to have to do something about it. If it was my land he would get his money refunded and not be on that piece of property.



I know who the landowner is.  It's not specifically leased to the poacher in question as a hunting property.  I plan to speak with the landowner.  Thanks for the suggestion.  

I would imagine the landowner has heard something of it by now anyway due to this being a small community, and everyone around here hearing about him.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 7, 2012)

wareagle2 said:


> really?? definatly not the same thing. he is in a tough position and i would do the same thing before i turned him into the law? i would talk to him and warn him and if i caught him again i would turn him in? if he's a friend of yours then thats a hard choice. thats an expensive ticket and money doesn't grow on trees so if you can resolve the problem without bringing the law into it then by all means do that but if it can't be resolved then bring in the warden. man i know for a fact if i caught a buddy of mine doing that he would much rather have me yell at him than pay a fine and i would much rather do that. dang and sayin the man is the same as the poacher?? wow haha your a piece of work man
> he is not the same just trying to resolve it first which is the right move.


Its not like this is a misunderstanding.  There is nothing to resolve.  The guy who is poaching KNOWS he is doing it.  I can't believe he honestly thinks the season is in (i.e. making an honest mistake or know sure of some gray area).  In the scenario described, he has to be making a conscious decision to poach.  I don't think a "talking to" is warranted.  

Call the law, or don't, and then live with what you decide to do.


----------



## flatheadz (Mar 7, 2012)

Get the reward money for poachers then lease the place he hunts. that will teach him


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 7, 2012)

flatheadz said:


> Get the reward money for poachers then lease the place he hunts. that will teach him



That's one of the better suggestions...


----------



## gspowner (Mar 7, 2012)

Flatheadz 
lol!!!!!! Buy them out that's what I always do!!!!


----------



## savage (Mar 7, 2012)

*poacher*

good luck. either way I hope you get the issue resolved.


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 7, 2012)

evidence-evidence-evidence.take your video cam.git em on film.you got em .end of story.


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 7, 2012)

evidence.evidence.evidence.take your cam.git em on film.end of story.whether you turn them in or not.you got em.


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 7, 2012)

evidence,evidence,evidence.take your cam.git em on film.end of story.whether you turn them in or not.you got em.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont call they will not do anything up here they wont they will just mess it up not catch him and talk to him and then he will  come to u or burn you out I would talk to land owners and try to root him out if  you cant root him  out I would whip his azz I have name in my hills I will whip u in a heart beet you mess with me turkey   hunting well used to be that way now you can just cuss them out I respect people and they should to I take my turkey hunting sirius that's what's wrong with the world today you can't just whip a man when hes in the wrong he  will call the law and you will go to jail and the dude doing wrong gets to laugh it ain't what it used to be a where the person in the wrong gets what he deserved they would try harder to get you if you hit them than they would to catch him shooting a turkey out off season


----------



## wareagle2 (Mar 7, 2012)

SGaither said:


> Thanks man, you're not so bad yourself.



anytime man!


----------



## Tlajoe (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess the way I would handle it would depend on how well I knew the guy. If it was a close friend I would certainly confront him, but would not call the law. Pending his response it would either come to blows or be a friendship over...probably both. If he wasnt a close friend I would confront and tell him if I caught him again I would call the law. It just stinks when people think that rules dont apply to them...Good luck!


----------



## grunter (Mar 7, 2012)

sounds like he already knows something's up if he isnt answering his phone when you call. some times once theyre busted once, it's enough to scare em straight at least till season comes in. keep an eye on him and the land the next 2 weeks and if you catch him again, snap a picture with the date and time in the corner and turn him in. Orr tell him there's a lot of good scouting on woody's and he should check out the turkey thread. then he'd know you're on to him, thinking about turning him in, but havent because you dont want to cause problems


----------



## Resica (Mar 7, 2012)

wareagle2 said:


> really?? definatly not the same thing. he is in a tough position and i would do the same thing before i turned him into the law? i would talk to him and warn him and if i caught him again i would turn him in? if he's a friend of yours then thats a hard choice. thats an expensive ticket and money doesn't grow on trees so if you can resolve the problem without bringing the law into it then by all means do that but if it can't be resolved then bring in the warden. man i know for a fact if i caught a buddy of mine doing that he would much rather have me yell at him than pay a fine and i would much rather do that. dang and sayin the man is the same as the poacher?? wow haha your a piece of work man
> he is not the same just trying to resolve it first which is the right move.


Really? Ya think?


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 8, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> Did they issue you a citation?



Not trying to take away from the OP but no the DNR Ranger did not ticket me.  He came out to our club, took about 1 hour to get there, but it was opening day of gun season.  He talked to me for 10 to 15 minutes about what had happened.  Checked my license and visited with myself and several members of the club for another 30 minutes or so.  Told me that he did not think he would ever "ticket" anyone who called on themself.  ASKED, not told, me to be more careful and even let me keep the deer.

Even worse was we had a one buck limit on the club that year and since I had killed a buck I could not kill another on that season and saw 3 very nice bucks  during the season.  One of which would have been a personnel best if I had shot it!


----------



## iloveturkies (Mar 8, 2012)

This is somthin that i dont like at all
I wood have shoot a bullet over his head from my tweny to rifle
If my pepa wood have catched him he wood have died
Why do people hunt with out the season bein in
I bet this guy has a nose like pinokio for all his lyin
He needs two clean his glasses
Were i live in reynoldsville alot of farmers hunt early caus they wont to kill a bird be for the season
Hes a dirty hunter and needs to sit down and thank it thru be for he does it again
He might get shoot the next time he trys to kill birds be for the openin day
Turn him to the game wardin


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 10, 2012)

iloveturkies said:


> This is somthin that i dont like at all
> I wood have shoot a bullet over his head from my tweny to rifle
> If my pepa wood have catched him he wood have died
> Why do people hunt with out the season bein in
> ...



??????


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Mar 11, 2012)

I believe there are more outlaws hunters out there than law abiding hunters!!!

Pretty scary... 

Reminds me of a 48 hour crime show i just watched tonight... The guy who did the killing was the guys best friend and went to his familys hows to pay his respects


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 11, 2012)

If the DNR was interested in making a case out of this,they would have contacted the thread starter by now.Been there,had them come to my house,done that.
What I have read so far is that the poster did not see anyone with a gun,maybe the alleged poacher admitted to it on the phone,but all he has to do is deny it to the law.

No pics,no proof.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 11, 2012)

i am friends with a few game wardens and would ask you this is the guy starving for food? if not i would call the dnr without a doubt. if he is starving i would let it go.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 11, 2012)

He could starve turkey hunting needs to go shot some squirrels and such to have a meal or two ha ha


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 12, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> I don't see how my statements contradict one another.  He is in the wrong.  I have broken laws before.  I didn't want to call it in right then.  My mind is made up.
> 
> THERE IS A PLAN IN ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pal, what I'm trying to say is that you seem to be conflicted, you know what the right thing is to do but you don't want to get someone in trouble.  None of us can make up your mind for you, you have to decide for yourself.


----------

